# Classical Music on the screen- GAME



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a new idea that just cropped up. I have been noticing that there haven't been very many forum games lately, so I just thought of one. This should be a fun one. 

*Here's how it goes...
*

First, a classical piece is named (if it's an obscure one, please include name of composer). After one is given, the next person gives the name of a film, tv show, or commercial which utilizes it (ie..._Adagio for Strings_, ....Platoon). It is very possible that a single piece may have several uses. In other words, the film/show/ad you had in mind when you chose the piece may not be the same one someone else comes up with. In that case, more than one use may be mentioned. When you give the corresponding film(s)/show(s)/ad(s), you can briefly state how or where it was played (if applicable), then provide another classical piece for others to find.

*Rules*

1) Classical music only...of course.

2) To make this more challenging, try to exclude musical features such as Disney's Fantasia, where the music is much more emphasized.

3) Original music (ie- soundtracks, or original scores) does not count. However, if a classical piece is re-orchestrated or transcribed for use in a film or on television, then it can be used.

Ill start with an easy one...

_1812 Overture_ by Tchaikovsky


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Ach, mein Gott! 1812 was a bad year … for Napoleon’s army!

In this piece, I think I recognized fragments of the Marseillaise. Precisely, I heard this Marseillaise a few days ago, on television, as I watched a rugby match…

More seriously, I have no idea.


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it WAS in the film "The Music Lovers". I can't remember any details though. 

Assuming I hit the nail on the head...

What about Chopin's c sharp minor nocturne (op posth) - this was in a film of the lst ten years - Chopin being a big hint.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Inominate said:


> Well it WAS in the film "The Music Lovers". I can't remember any details though.
> 
> Assuming I hit the nail on the head...
> 
> What about Chopin's c sharp minor nocturne (op posth) - this was in a film of the lst ten years - Chopin being a big hint.


Im going to take a wild guess and say Tombstone- from the scene where Val Kilmer is playing the piano drunk ("You know, Frederick [expletive] Chopin.")?? Im not sure if that was the nocturne he was playing, but it's a guess.


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

Dunno - never seen it - I doubt it though. Much more recent than that film.

As I hinted at - Chopin is the clue as to the film's subject matter and the country it's set in. Strewth I'll be giving the title away with all these clues!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I was wrong...the Nocturne in e minor was played in Tombstone. Ill try and find where that particular one is played...though it may not be the one you have in mind...


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll take a guess: The Pianist?


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

^ Bingo ^ - I'm appalled you had to guess - what happened to research?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

My next guess would have been Shine.


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

Wasn't "Shine" mostly about Rachmaninov's 3rd?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, but I think he also played some Chopin earlier in the film


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ill name the next...this may be a bit tougher (maybe, maybe not)...

Waltz 2 from Shostakovich's Second Jazz Suite


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> Yeah, but I think he also played some Chopin earlier in the film


The Heroic polonaise, wasn't it? Plus La campanella and the Flight of the Bumble bee. And one girl played a Chopin Waltz.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Manuel said:


> The Heroic polonaise, wasn't it? Plus La campanella and the Flight of the Bumble bee. And one girl played a Chopin Waltz.


Yeah, I believe so. It's been so long since Ive seen it.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> Ill name the next...this may be a bit tougher (maybe, maybe not)...
> 
> Waltz 2 from Shostakovich's Second Jazz Suite


That's an easy one, for me. It's in _Eyes Wide Shut_, Stanley Kubrick's last film. One of the soundtracks I have that started shifting my interest towards Classical Music.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, pardon me for being so bold, but I'll ask the next one (assuming I'm right). 

Name 2 movies for use of Berlioz' _Symphonie fantastique_


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Sleeping with the enemy. I don't know other.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Sleeping with the enemy. I don't know other.


Yes, that was one of them that I was thinking of.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Instant answer. TC is flourishing indeed.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

A hint on the other film I'm thinking of. The arranger of the Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique is a famous electronica composer/musician.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I think of course of the film « La Symphonie fantastique » with Jean-Louis Barrault as Berlioz… but it’s not the answer you’re waiting for, is it?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> I think of course of the film « La Symphonie fantastique » with Jean-Louis Barrault as Berlioz… but it's not the answer you're waiting for, is it?


No it's not, but I thank you because this lets me know about a composer film that I did not know of, and now I'll have to check this out. 

By the way Alnitak, who is on your Avatar?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, that was exactly the one I had in mind for the Shostakovich piece (sorry for no reply, Ive been busy).

As for yours, I have read that _Symphonie Fantastique_ was used in a film, 
Napoleon....one you're thinking of??


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

OK OK....assuming the famous electronica composer you are referring to is Pete Anthony, the film you have in mind could be Wes Craven's Dracula 2000 (Im just learning that he did some work with orchestrating in that film and that _March to the Scaffold_, from Sym Fantastique, is played in that movie.)


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

No Eric, sorry on both counts for your guesses on _Symphonie Fantastique_.

Hint: Funny you should mention Napoleon, because the director of the movie I had in mind did at one time work on a project for a Napoleon movie, but subsequently dropped it due to the overwhelming scale of the project.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well....if no one is able to figure this out within the next couple of days, you may think of providing the answer, just to keep the thread "alive."


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I think it's been long enough. I thought it would have been easier, especially since the director, Stanley Kubrick, was mentioned already with the Shostakovich Jazz Suite.

Anyways, Manuel got _Sleeping With The Enemy_ correctly as one of the films using Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_.

The other film I had in mind was Kubrick's _The Shining_. Wendy Carlos' electronica arrangement of the Dies Irae of _Symphonie Fantastique _provides the eerie music to the opening credits of the movie, in the overhead drive through the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure that Wendy Carlos made an electronica arrangement of the Dies Irae of Symphonie Fantastique, and not simply of the traditional Gregorian melody? *

In fact, this traditional Gregorian melody has also been quoted in a number of other classical compositions.

_*I'm asking this question, because I don't remember precisely the music of the movie you're talking about…_


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> Are you sure that Wendy Carlos made an electronica arrangement of the Dies Irae of Symphonie Fantastique, and not simply of the traditional Gregorian melody? *
> 
> In fact, this traditional Gregorian melody has also been quoted in a number of other classical compositions.
> 
> _*I'm asking this question, because I don't remember precisely the music of the movie you're talking about…_


Specifically, it is the music from the final mvt. of the Symphonie fantastique, the famous and well known tuba passage following the bell tolls. I have to check the liner notes to the Carlos CD "Discovering Lost Scores", but I'm pretty sure she refers to it as the Dies Irae theme.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

o.K.

...

as you asked me the question previously, the face of my new avatar is one of the most blazing star of the constellation of French poets. To some extent, I've replaced a star by an other.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> The other film I had in mind was Kubrick's _The Shining_. Wendy Carlos' electronica arrangement of the Dies Irae of _Symphonie Fantastique _provides the eerie music to the opening credits of the movie, in the overhead drive through the mountains.


Oh, ok. I never noticed it during the movie.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I believe this thread has become a little tougher than I first imagined, so here's one that though may be popular in general, but is brought out in one American film in particular:

Dvorak's Cello Concerto in b minor (who would've known that Brahms was envious!)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Well, I think it's been long enough. I thought it would have been easier, especially since the director, Stanley Kubrick, was mentioned already with the Shostakovich Jazz Suite.
> 
> Anyways, Manuel got _Sleeping With The Enemy_ correctly as one of the films using Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_.
> 
> The other film I had in mind was Kubrick's _The Shining_. Wendy Carlos' electronica arrangement of the Dies Irae of _Symphonie Fantastique _provides the eerie music to the opening credits of the movie, in the overhead drive through the mountains.


Indeed.


----------

